# IBS Educational website on using hypnotherapy.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This an educational website from Dr. Olafur S. Palsson who is a licensed clinical psychologist and Assistant Professor of Psychiatry and Family Medicine at Eastern Virginia Medical School, where he has been the director of the EVMS Behavioral Medicine Clinic since 1996. He also works with The UNC center specializing in IBS and the use of hypnosis. He is one of the top researchers. There is an excellent summaries page of clinical trials for IBS. I highly recommend reading this website. He created this site as a pubic service to educate IBS patients on the use of hypnotherapy for IBS. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

That's a great website Eric!!! Have you personally been in contact with Dr. Palsson and do you know if he makes audio tapes like Mike does?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I will soon be in contact with the UNC and DR Whitehead and DR Palsson. Both top people. I don't believe he does have tapes but am not sure. I also think that they use gut-directed hypnosis for IBS and Mike's technique is gut-specific and actually a better form of hypnosis for IBS as it is more progressive.Something for you to think about though Victor and that might be seeing someone in person who specializes in IBS, but at the moment I believe, it is important for you to finnish the tapes see how you do and use self hypnosis techniques you learned from the tapes on a regular basis. Ten or twenty minutes a day of practice and you will see even more results.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Wow Eric,What an important site that is. Palsson is a top researcher in IBS and hypnosis.AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2001)

i am in the process of applying for some research and am open to thoughts and suggestions from ibs sufferers.tom


----------

